# Assemble a pc for me techies!



## neeravkothari (Jul 27, 2004)

assume i have 50000 rs budget and that i want a pc for gaming and internet. show me the best conif u can give. if possible include a price of the matriels listed.


----------



## aadipa (Jul 27, 2004)

AMD 64 2800+
K8V
512 MB
FX 5700
160 GB
DVD Drive
CD-RW
FDD

17" Samtron
Microsoft Keyboard
Logitech Opti Scroll Mouse
Creative 5.1 Spk

donno current rates but this will be just higher than 50k


----------



## neeravkothari (Jul 27, 2004)

what is k8v? u forgot to mention the motherbo and chipset. i would go for pentium p4 3.4 extreme edition with ht instead.


what do u think about this. how much would this cost?...
 intel 925x mobo
 1gb ddr2 sdram
 intel cabinet (if they manufacture)
 p4 3.4 extreme edition with ht technology
 cdrw 52x24x52
 dvdrw
 floopy drive
 logitech keyboard
 optical mouse
 120gb seagate hdd 7200rpm or higher
 windows xp professional edition
 best linux distro.
 15" colour monitor. flat panel.
 creative speakers. (novice about this)
 a graphic card from the money left. maybe geforce 4.


----------



## blade_runner (Jul 27, 2004)

Goin for Intel wud be foolish cuz as of now they dont offer better value than an AMD machine. Go for an AMD64 as is a future-proof solution. U might have to spend a little more though but heck u get future compatibilty. Also if possible wait for the socket939 mobos for AMD64.

AMD 64 2800+ 9.5k
Asus K8v mobo 7k
Transcend/Corsair 512Mb DDR400 6k
Hdd Samsung/Seagate 160GB 6k
Monitor 17 6k
Kbrd+mouse 1k
Sony/Liteon Cd-rw 1.7k
Creative sound blaster sndcrd 2k
Creative 4.1 3.2k
Radeon 9800pro 12.5k

Total 55k. U can mix and match other components for ur budget like get 120 GB Hdd instead of 160. Get RAm frm hynix (although not recommended) which is cheaper. Get a cheaper Mobo like Gigabyte K8VT800m for 5k.


----------



## neeravkothari (Jul 27, 2004)

thanks for ur configurations aadipa and blade_runner. one thing gopod about intel mobos is it comes with on board sound and graphic cards.


----------



## theraven (Jul 27, 2004)

ull get onboard sound and graphics on amd boards as well
for onboard graphics look for boards with nforce2 chipset
apart from this the config u mentioned..
well first and formost the pentium 4 extreme edition will not support the 925 chipset ... or rather vice versa
the new pentium socket lga 775 ( 925/915 chipsets) will support the newer processors with the same socket
now lets calculate
the mobo when it hits .... 
the top of the line would touch a 15k easy
the processor not sure ... maybe another 15k ?
ddr2 ram is not supported on the 925 chipset .. or rahter those boards wont be out for sometime now
so corsair 1gb ddr400 ram would cost u nuthin less than 12k
intel doesnt manufacture cabinets ....
so a normal cabinet + smps ... ard 1200-1500
cdrw = 1750-1850
dvdrw = 7500-13000
FDD = 300
logitech kbd+optical mouse wired = 1150
winxp ... = god knows ... 8k or soemthing ?
best linux distro = 1500
for that config 15" is tooo less
anyways ull get it for ard 5k
this crosses probably the 70k mark atleast ...
so u need to be sure abt ur hardware ... u cant go in for new hardware for a budget of 50k
for all the top of the line things ... i think u need a min. of 1lac ... 1.5 would be best ... and i mean MINIMUM. .. then too ur pc will be outdated technology wise within the year  
anyways go in for what these guys suggested ... its the best u can afford ...
the creative sound card get the 5.1 value edition ...
i think thats what blade was talkin abt
and for the speakers ... well look into it ... go in for a 5.1 if u can .. z it would just be a waste otherwise ..
or for now u can settle for the onboard 6.1 channel audio and get the sound card some other time


----------



## neeravkothari (Jul 27, 2004)

well first of all i have chexked out the intel website for 925 series mobos. they do support p4 entreme edition uptil3 .4 ghz and ddr2 500mhz rams.
btw if it crosses 70k then its much better to get an apple e-mac for the same price. by the way i have started a new forum on apple macs. please feel free to educate me. thanks.
Neerav


----------



## blade_runner (Jul 27, 2004)

Dunno exactly but i heard DDR2 isnt that much of a hot property. I dont remember exactly where, but i heard that DDR 2 isnt that gr8 a performer. Correct me if i m wrong. And th config i gave u touches 55k which is ok i guess.


----------



## neeravkothari (Jul 27, 2004)

i think my next computer willl be an apple emac


----------



## blade_runner (Jul 27, 2004)

Gr8 for ya. U can forget most games then ............


----------



## theraven (Jul 28, 2004)

lol yeah
make sure ur ready for the shit
@blade_runner
ddr2 performs either equally or better than ddr
i think the difference is the voltages it runs on !!
ddr2 saves up a lot of power
ddr for now is stated at max 533
ddr2 will debut at 533 and touch 800 very soon !!
well atleast thats what i read somewehre


----------



## blade_runner (Jul 28, 2004)

> DDR2 Late Because of Latencies?
> 
> DDR2 SDRAM adoption is a bit different thing for the industry compared to PCI Express bus. Even though both technologies are standing in the beginning of their course of life, DDR2’s way will be pretty tough because of the following reasons:
> 
> ...



Source: Xbitlabs


----------



## theraven (Jul 29, 2004)

hmmyeah
then whats the point in bringin in ddr2 at lower than 600 speeds
damn these guys do anythign !! lol
anyways u hope u know i wasnt arguin .. i did read it somewhere ...specially the voltage part
infact lemme see ...
aahh ok here it is


> is DDR2 worth the hype?
> DDr2 sarts where DDR stops. It will debut at 533 and very soon ramp upto 800. Unfortunately it is not backward compatible with DDR chips. The pin structue is also different. The bus width will be 64 as now, but since like DDR it supports Dual Channel ... the bandwidth will be doubled.
> The good part abt DDR2 is that it consumes less power than DDR memory.
> DDR2 uses 1.8V while DDR uses 2.5V.


and so on and so forth ...
i really dun get why they've hyped it up if there arent gonna be any other obvious advantages in using it ?
well anyways i guess the MOO point is that we're gonna be stickin to DDR memory for another year ... hopefully 533Mhz ones ..
Corsair here i come !


----------



## blade_runner (Jul 29, 2004)

No probs man !!


----------



## spykids_666 (Aug 1, 2004)

*CONFIG FOR U*

HHHMMMMMMM! U GOT 50,000

GO  FOR THE FOLLOWING

INTEL 2.8GHZ
512MD DDR (400MHZ)RAM
200 GB HDD.
LG 17" MONITOR (FLAT, NOT TFT)
SAMSUNG CD-RW.
A GRAPHIC CARD 128MB (ARROUNG 12000, SHOULD DO THE TRICK)
KEYBOARD AND MOUS ( AS U PREFFER)
INTEX SPEAKERS(2000W,I.E 1200 BUCKS)

WHAT ELSE DO YOU WANT TO KNOW
GO FOR INTEL 865 GBF MOTHER BOARD.(64MB INBUILT GRAPHIC CARD)


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 1, 2004)

LOL ! for 50 he cud get a AMD 64 rig y wud he go for a Intel 32 bit PC ??


----------



## aadipa (Aug 1, 2004)

bcoz P4 will give him a chance to get a good AGP card and good Speakers as cost of P4 2.8c + D865GBF is nearly same as Athlon 64 2800 & u will have to get a system board too....


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 1, 2004)

aadipa said:
			
		

> bcoz P4 will give him a chance to get a good AGP card and good Speakers as cost of P4 2.8c + D865GBF is nearly same as Athlon 64 2800 & u will have to get a system board too....





> AMD 64 2800+ 9.5k
> Asus K8V mobo 7k
> Transcend/Corsair 512Mb DDR400 6k
> Hdd Samsung/Seagate 160GB 6k
> ...



Good AGP card: I think the radeon 9800 qualifies for one .
I think 4.1 from creative are fair enuf for gaming and listening to songs. 
I know the cost of the AMD 64 proccy is high but then look u are getting future proof stuff isn't it ? And to top it AMD has reduced the prices of their AMD 64 proccys. And plus the config is within his budget so i guess thats fair enuf.


----------



## neeravkothari (Aug 1, 2004)

i hear that there are many few 64 bit apps yet. why would i then go for 64 bit pc? what if my 32 bit apps don't work on it?


----------



## ujjwal (Aug 1, 2004)

No fear of 32 bit applications not working, 64 bit computers are future proof as if software jumps to 64 bit, then 32 bit pcs will become obsolute. Go for 64 bit if you have money. 64 bit is faster as at one time it addresses a greater amount of data.


----------



## aadipa (Aug 2, 2004)

blade_runner said:
			
		

> aadipa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AMD reduced price   
then its time to get on 64 bit wave
and i was first to give him 64 bit cofig


----------



## aadipa (Aug 2, 2004)

neeravkothari said:
			
		

> i hear that there are many few 64 bit apps yet. why would i then go for 64 bit pc? what if my 32 bit apps don't work on it?


AMDs 64 bit architecture isdeveloped in such a way that 32 bit applications are supported with new 64 bit applications. It is backword compatible to 32 bit applications.


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 2, 2004)

aadipa said:
			
		

> neeravkothari said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah u r right !!

@neerav: for the time being u can install WinXP 32 bit until 64 bit edition arrives. Or if u don't use Windows then Linux already has 64 bit distros.


----------



## technomodel (Aug 2, 2004)

yeah, blade is right. and i know that coz i have suffered from frustration by getting what spy suggested and my frnd got a 64 bit rig, spending just abt 5k extra. but i guess u can skip the sndcrd for now and settle for the onboard sound. and y r u going for both a cdrw and dvdrw when u can get only dvdrw with all the features and much less cost.
and yeah, if u want frills and fancy names, go for the LGA775 P4 EE, but performance wise the 64 bit is gonna dominate the market and make ur machine better for future appl. also, for the EE, the heat generated is enough to fry ur cabinrt  .
u might like to follow this link and check out the Athlon64 against the others.
*techreport.com/reviews/2003q3/athlon64/index.x?pg=1


----------



## theraven (Aug 2, 2004)

actually the stock fans are sufficient for the lga 775 series processors 
the heat problem is not completely solved but its much better than the older ( to lga 775) "newer" socket 478 prescotts ...


----------



## neeravkothari (Aug 3, 2004)

is til have 2 years to buiy the pc! lets see what dominateds the market then. tw i have abudgest expanded situation as i';m going to buy from my own money. only q that haunts me is 'do i rellay even need a pc!!?'


----------

